# Waiting biopsy results



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi there...I'm new to the boards and was hoping I could find some information on here to help put my mind at ease. I just had a thyroid biopsy done on Thursday and will find out my results on March 1st. I am a 30 year old female with 2 wonderful little boys ages 4 & 2 years and have an amazing hubby.  I will apologize in advance for the length of this post. :ashamed0001:

I have had a small lump on my neck for 3 years now. My endo told me not to worry about it as is was so small and that we would just keep an eye on it. Plus all my bloodwork came back normal except being low in calcium and vitamin D. He put me on supplements and attributed it to my pregnancy and later on to my nursing our youngest son. On Wednesday I noticed my neck was a little stiff and sore but attributed it to possibly straining a muscle during working out the night before. On Thursday I woke in a lot of pain and touched my neck and felt the lump had at least tripled in size. The pain was so bad I couldn't touch my neck at all and it radiated up to my ears and back of my neck and base of my head.

I was able to get in and see the endo that day and he did an ultrasound. Due to what they saw on that and the pain I was having he ordered bloodwork and did a biopsy that day. The notes on the ultrasound said they did not detect blood flow in the nodule. He told me it could be that the bronchitis I had a few weeks ago settled in my thyroid and was attacking it but it seems like that would show up as something concerning on the ultrasound to warrant the biopsy. He also mentioned a cyst that may have bled at one point and now the sediment is causing pain and he also mentioned a possible tumor.

Some of the symptoms I have and didn't think about really until seeing the endo on Thursday are a cough that I have had for over a month, the pain in the nodule and growth of it so suddenly, stiffness in neck for the past couple of weeks when working out, very tired (mainly the past 2 weeks), discomfort swallowing since the nodule got larger, allergy/sinus symptoms that just won't go away (have been sick off and on for 3 months now), depression, anxiety, gaining weight (these last 3 I have really attributed to my mom's death just over a year ago though). I also have tachycardia which I was diagnosed with at 17 years of age and I have had one miscarriage but was never tested as to what caused it. To my knowledge there is now family history of thyroid disorders in my family. Also forgot to add that I have very dry skin, noticed my hair was starting to fall out some again (did it briefly after having my last son), and I am always cold. Had some tingling almost numbness in the right side of my neck/face this evening. So tired almost felt like a hangover tonight without having drank any alcohol.

Right now I am just anxious to get the results back so I know what we are dealing with. Has anyone had symptoms like these? My endo did mention the possibility of Hashimoto's disease but I haven't looked it up to much yet. Also has anyone had this kind of pain and how long did it last for you? I'm doing better and Motrin is helping to control it but even that doesn't alleviate all of the pain. Today I woke up feeling almost back to normal except for the large lump on my neck but just helping set up stuff at church wore me out to the point of having to take a nap this afternoon. Does anyone know if it is a tumor but benign do they usually still perform surgery?

Thanks so much for any information!

Stacy


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! I can't answer all of your questions, but maybe I can help some. First off, the rapid growth of the nodule would indicate that it is NOT cancer. Cancer is usually very slow growing. If it is not cancer then you have more options. You can let it stay, but if it is causing problems breathing, swallowing, or causing pain, they can remove the lobe that the lump is in. Also, if it grows, they might want to take it out. They will discuss all that with you and tell you the pros and cons in order for you to make an educated decision. Your sypmtoms sound fairly similar to mine. Hashimotos' would account for the depression, weight gain and intolerance to cold. They can do bloodwork to check for Hashi's. I know I haven't answered everything, but I hope it helped some!! Keep us updated!!


----------

